# Ac shuts off when i come to a stop in traffic.



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

normal, the ac fanspeed and output lower at idle. It also cuts out under full throttle acceleration


----------



## Cbarns (Jun 24, 2013)

spacedout said:


> normal


That's supposed to happen? It seems odd that when i stop it blows out warm air.. seems to defeat the purpose of keeping it cool inside.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Cbarns said:


> That's supposed to happen? It seems odd that when i stop it blows out warm air.. seems to defeat the purpose of keeping it cool inside.



blowing hot air while idling is not normal, but the fan speed and output cutting back sure is.


----------



## invisabill (Jun 3, 2013)

sounds like your not getting good air flow across the condenser at idle. could be dirt and stuff plugging up the fins in the condenser or could be a weak fan. try spraying the condenser out with a hose.


----------



## o2x4 (Jun 29, 2013)

its not normal for your a/c to stop at a red light when the car stops... you need to go to the dealer. there is a TSB out on that problem. takes 5 minutes. its a pcm flash. my best friend is mr goodwrench and flashed my 2013 during my 1st oil change so I wouldn't have the problem in the future.


----------

